# Wie oft UVC und Filterreinigung



## Bebel (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo 

Zur Zeit trübt mein Wasser wieder etwas ein, Sichttiefe ca.90-100cm, die letzten 20-30cm liegen im dunklen.
Da ich noch nicht so lange einen Filter und einen UVC-Klärer benutze, habe ich keine Erfahrung in welchen Abständen diese gereinigt werden müssen.

Hatte direkt, drei Tage nach Inbetriebnahme des UVC-Klärers, völlig klares Wasser.

Habe nach den ersten 4 Wochen das erste Mal den Filter gereinigt, da alles mit einem schlammigen Belag bedeckt war. 
Dann nochmal nach 4 Wochen weil der wieder so aussah.

Zwischendurch war das Wasser mal klarer mal weniger klar.

Habe im Forum gelesen, dass auch manchmal der UVC-Klärer verschmutzt sein könnte, im Schlauch sind auf jeden Fall Ablagerungen zu sehen.

Ich hoffe, dass mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Kaje (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft UVC und Filterreinigung*

Hallo Bebel,

bitte benutze mal die Suchefunktion!- Dieses Thema der Filterreinigung (Wann unhd wie oft) wurde hier schon Xtausend mal durchgekaut!

Tip: Reinige den Filter nur so oft es unbedingt sein muss und laß Dich nicht von dem dreckigen Belag auf den Filterschwämmen irritieren! In den Filterschwämmen der Filteranlage bilden sich Bakterien, die zum biologischen Abbau von Nährstoffen zu ständig sind und somit Dein Wasser reinigen!
Wenn Du die Filteranlage in Regelmäßigen abständen reinigst, obewohl das Wasser noch nicht "über" die Schwämme läuft, dann spühlst Du jedes mal wieder die Bakterien raus und der Kreislauf beginnt von vorne!

Wie oben bereits schon gesag > Mach Dich mal schlau, wie der Abbau von Nährstoffen in einer Filteranlage funktioniert!! Die Schwämme dienen eigentlich nur sekundär der mech. reinigung, sondern primär zur Ansiedelung von Bakterien, die sich erstmal mühsam bilden müssen!


----------



## Bebel (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft UVC und Filterreinigung*

Hallo Kaje 77

Habe natürlich die Suchfunktion betätigt. Dort befinden sich zwar jede Menge Einträge (40 alleine unter Filterreinigung), von denen ich auch viele gelesen habe und die dann auch teilweise auf meine Fragen passen. 
(Entschuldige, dass ich dachte, dass man in einem Forum auch eigene Fragen stellen darf und sich austauschen kann.) 

Ich hoffe natürlich, dass ich irgendwann dahin komme den Filter nur noch 1-2mal pro Saison reinigen zu müssen.

Ich hatte jedoch vor dem Filterbau so viele Algen bzw. eine so starke Algenblüte, dass der ganze Teich nur noch eine grüne Suppe war. Das ganze abgestorbene Zeug hat sich natürlich erst mal im Filter abgesetzt. Ich habe nach der ersten Filterreinigung auch neue Bakterien in den Filter eingesetzt und ein paar Tage ohne UVC laufen lassen damit sie sich wieder ansiedeln können. Außerdem reinige ich nur die erste Filtertonne, so dass in der anderen (Lavasteine und Filtergranulat) die Bakterien erhalten bleiben.

Trotzdem bin ich unsicher wann der richtige Zeitpunkt zur Filterreinigung ist,  was meinst Du mit - wenn das Wasser über die Schwämme läuft?
Ich habe in der ersten Tonne unten Filterbürsten, darüber 3 Japanmatten und eine Schaumstoffmatte alle habe ich so zurechtgeschnitten, dass sie dicht am Tonnenrand abschließen und zur Sicherheit auch noch rundherum mit Filterwatte abgedichtet und das ganze mit Steinen beschwert damit nichts verrutscht.

Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen welche Erfahrungen es mit der Reinigung des UVC-Klärers gibt und ob vielleicht auch die Pumpe während der Saison mal gesäubert werden muß?

Gruß Bebel


----------



## vision noisia (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft UVC und Filterreinigung*

Hallo , Pumpe würde ich regelmäßig nachkontrollieren da sich (bei mir zumindest) der Korb gerne schon mal mit Algen zusetzt und dann zwar noch wasser durchgeht aber die schmutzpartikel im Teich bleiben. Pumpe selber reinige ich nur einmal pro Jahr aber der Korb setzt sich bei mir regelmäig von außen zu. Gruß Tom


----------



## Bebel (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft UVC und Filterreinigung*

Hallo Tom 

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort, reicht da vielleicht eine Bürste an einem langem Stiel um den Korb zu säubern?

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Kaje (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft UVC und Filterreinigung*

Hallo Bebel,

versteh mein erstes Posting an Dich bitte nicht als Angriff gegen Deine Person,ok?!
Es ist halt so, dass sich viele eine Filteranlage installieren, ohne sich zumindest etwas damit auseinandergesetzt zu haben und dann glauben, dass Biologie von heute auf morgen funktioniert und Sie dannam nächsten Tag gleich klares Wasser haben

Was die Reinigung der Schwämme angeht, würde ich dies persönlich erst dann machen, wie bereits oben beschrieben, dass ich diese erst dann reinigen würde, wenn das Wasser über diese hinwegläuft und nicht mehr gereinigt werden kann! Ein leichter Schmierfilm auf den Filterschwämmen ist normal und zeigt eigentlich, dass sich dort in den Poren Bakterien gebildet haben - Bei Dir wird dies so sein, dass sich die Biologie im Teich und vor allem im Filter erst einmal einpendeln muss und dass kann schon ein paar Wochen dauern! Das derzeitige Wetter und deren Wechselhaftigkeit, macht es zudem auch schwerer!


----------

